# AE Light Xenide 35/50W



## dudemar (Feb 11, 2010)

Continued from last tread.

Please discuss any manufacturer issues through PMs, let's try to keep this thread on topic.





Looks like AE Light has released their trump card:

http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=11&id=238












-Dual output 35/50W ballast with 4250K bulb

-3600 lumens on low (110 min) and 4900 lumens on high (70 min).

-Claims to project beam out to 2000m, but its useful throw will likely be far less (but nonetheless very useful)

-HA exterior with detachable handle; drilled to fit standard camera tripods

-Holes on the end of handle and battery for a lanyard/carry strap

-Weight: 3.7 lbs w/o handle, 4.3 lbs with handle

-Dimensions: 12" long; the widest diameter on the head is 3.75" tapering down to 2.75"; Battery is 2.25"

-Battery is replaceable and capable of 1000 charge/discharge cycles; features a protective circuit to protect from over/undercharge, and has a replaceable slow blow fuse in the case the battery is shorted

-Submersible to 50m (doubles as dive light)

-Rotating magnetic switch allows user to go from 35W to 50W.


Retails for $2100.


With the build quality of the current Xenides, this 35/50W is a no-brainer. I'm curious to know if this light will have "instant strike" and what its dimensions are (not specified on the AE website).

This will in fact be my next big HID purchase. It may take a while to save up, but who cares.

You gotta love the added detail at the beginning of the light's description: "in association with LEMAX s.r.o., makers of *nuclear research* and automotive equipment"



Awesome.



-


----------



## Dioni (Feb 11, 2010)

It looks interesting...  
I love HIDs, but its too rich for my blood! 


Regards,
Dioni


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 11, 2010)

hard enough finding 35/50W ballasts, but this one has a small form-factor too! 35/50W ballast? All's I can say is,


----------



## dudemar (Feb 11, 2010)

One word: Shootout.


----------



## BadHobbit (Feb 12, 2010)

dudemar said:


> One word: Shootout.



Yep! PH50, L70, and the new AEX. Claims 2000 meter spot. I'm droolin'


----------



## tab665 (Feb 12, 2010)

if i were to get this light i imagine id remove the handle (unless of course the light has more girth that it looks). for a 2000 dollar light, the handle sure seems like an after though.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 12, 2010)

tab665 said:


> if i were to get this light i imagine id remove the handle (unless of course the light has more girth that it looks). for a 2000 dollar light, the handle sure seems like an after though.


 
The handle in that location is better for balance in the hand. Holding it around the battery section, the head will feel heavy.

I would have to disagree and say the removable handle looks nice and well made. But I do have a vested interest in its sucess as well, I am not totally objective.


----------



## dudemar (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it looks great too. I feel more comfortable with the handle being closer to the head, that way I can activate the switch with my thumb.


----------



## tab665 (Feb 13, 2010)

i dont question the placement of the handle, i have more of an issue with the ergonomics of it. its seems a handle with more contour to it would be more comfortable or perhaps the addition of a rubber slip to cover it would providie a more secure grip. at the same time, i can somewhat appreciate the minimalist approach.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 13, 2010)

tab665 said:


> i dont question the placement of the handle, i have more of an issue with the ergonomics of it. its seems a handle with more contour to it would be more comfortable or perhaps the addition of a rubber slip to cover it would providie a more secure grip. at the same time, i can somewhat appreciate the minimalist approach.


 
If you are so inclined you can "dip" the hand part of the handle in one of those rubbery plastic products for tool handles. The stuff comes in a multitude of colors. When it wears, you can easily remove the old and re-dip.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 14, 2010)

very interesting, I'd be curious to see a comparison with the Polarion PF40!


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I first saw this light I was shocked to see AE playing in Polarion pricing territory. I was expecting the price to be more around the 1k mark, considering there 20-25W lights are typically in the $400-500 range.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 17, 2010)

the extent of over 2000 meters seems a bit too optimistic ...!


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 17, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> the extent of over 2000 meters seems a bit too optimistic ...!


 
It is. So are just about all flashlight "throw ratings"

I think someone should impliment a standard for manufactuers claims of "throw." Even my XP-G R4 @ 1.4A w/ Asperical lens I wouldn't claim that it "throws" more than maybe 200 yards.

I think a small portable light throwing even 1km is way over rated...


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 18, 2010)

I repeat, I think the figure is too optimistic, however, are curious to see a test, perhaps against polarion PF40/50 :twothumbs


----------



## dudemar (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like no one noticed my OP. :shrug:



dudemar said:


> -Claims to project beam out to 2000m, but its useful throw will likely be far less (but nonetheless very useful)



I like the fact the head and reflector is one piece of aluminum.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> I repeat, I think the figure is too optimistic, however, are curious to see a test, perhaps against polarion PF40/50 :twothumbs




As dudemar and other have stated throw figures are subjective but since there is no candlepower or foot-candle standard manufacturers can use whatever they like. Indeed, Vee73 has posted pictures taken from over 1000 meters downrange and there was quite a bit of light falling on the road from the PH50 and Nightreaper, it's just that from 1000+ meters away, the amount of light falling on the area isn't enough to allow the user to see with the naked eye. The PH50 and Night Reaper have a useful range, in fairly dark conditions of about 700 yards. I can see a deer or person standing in a field at that range if they're not to blended with the background. In rural areas I'd the the useful range is more like 400-500 yards because there is more ambient light. In any case, we'll have to see how the AE stacks up against the very efficient Polarions.


----------



## elho (Feb 19, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Indeed, Vee73 has posted pictures taken from over 1000 meters downrange and there was quite a bit of light falling on the road from the PH50 and Nightreaper, it's just that from 1000+ meters away, the amount of light falling on the area isn't enough to allow the user to see with the naked eye.


And that is described by "projection distance" reasonably well. It is indeed unfortunate that AELight only states this figure on their website, which could easily be mistaken as a throw measure, but you can at least put it into relation with the figures for the existing Xenides.

And in the manual of those, they actually do state both these figures (called "irradiation distance" for a change) and throw values (called "clear vision distance"):

AEX15
Irradiation Distance: 800m
Clear Vision Distance: 160m

AEX20
Irradiation Distance: 1000m
Clear Vision Distance: 180m

AEX25
Irradiation Distance: 1200m
Clear Vision Distance: 200m


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Is there any other dealer?* :thinking:

*this just did not want to!*
http://www.batteryjunction.com/


----------



## XeRay (Feb 22, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> *Is there any other dealer?* :thinking:


 
Not as far as we know in the USA

I DID confirm with Lemax, the ballast is most definitely ours. Our "XePuck", the back 1/2 (ballast only) portion of our "XePod". The complete XePod also includes an igniter or D1S bulb (Philips or Osram)

This same ballast "MAC" has used in his custom(s). 1 done 2 more "in process."


----------



## dudemar (Feb 22, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> *Is there any other dealer?* :thinking:
> 
> *this just did not want to!*
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/



AE Light also sells it for the same price. There is http://www.tac1gear.com, but they sell it for $600 more ($2700).


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 22, 2010)

dudemar said:


> http://www.tac1gear.com, but they sell it for $600 more ($2700).


 
"Top brands, competitive prices" 

Right... right...


----------



## vee73 (Feb 23, 2010)

The Finnish Army has measured PH40 sea buoys that reflect back to 2200 meters.
Personally, I have also tried to position PH40 light to 2000 meters exactly that turns completely dark, so clearly that you can move around and see the obstacles.
PH50, Night Reaper, of course, give light to even more far away.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> *Is there any other dealer?* :thinking:
> 
> *this just did not want to!*
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/


That is because there has a been a fire at Battery Junction and they are temporarily unable to take orders or respond to e-mails etc.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 23, 2010)

vee73 said:


> The Finnish Army has measured PH40 sea buoys that reflect back to 2200 meters.
> Personally, I have also tried to position PH40 light to 2000 meters exactly that turns completely dark, so clearly that you can move around and see the obstacles.
> PH50, Night Reaper, of course, give light to even more far away.



Good vee73! thanks for clarification! :twothumbs


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 23, 2010)

dudemar said:


> AE Light also sells it for the same price. There is http://www.tac1gear.com, but they sell it for $600 more ($2700).




the price is' high compared to the competition ....
wait 'patience!


----------



## sledhead (Mar 22, 2010)

Did this light fade away into the abyss?


----------



## dudemar (Mar 23, 2010)

The light is yet to be released. Maybe when someone gets their hands on one they will do a review/shootout to spark interest.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 23, 2010)

dudemar said:


> The light is yet to be released. Maybe when someone gets their hands on one they will do a review/shootout to spark interest.


They will have a larger production run ready in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## dudemar (May 6, 2010)

AE Light website upgraded the lumen rating from 3200/4700 to 3600/4900.

First post updated.


----------



## bullettproof (May 10, 2010)

It looks like a great light :twothumbs

However there 25W light is 500 bucks and this is over 400% more then it:thinking: I personally couldnt justify a price like this for what you are getting.I bought my AE-25 for 175 bucks in the marketplace and if I were gonna spend that kind of cash a full custom Hid would be first choice or a PH50.But in all honesty a Barnburner can be had for less then half of the asking price and its still Awesome:twothumbs

But who knows this might outperform many others will have to wait and see.


----------



## AEHaas (May 10, 2010)

We are Authorized dealers:

The exact page is at Ultimate Firearm Technologies

I can do a group buy at $1,875.00 plus shipping (and tax for Florida sales).

But most of those coming in over the next month are spoken for. The light is heavy duty and is usable under water as well. It is expensive to make. But if we get enough solid (paid) orders then we may be able to get them to do another run sooner.

Send us a check to:

UFT
PO Box 52982
Sarasota, FL 34232-0325

Include tax/shipping/insurance to your location from Sarasota. The more ordered the faster we can get them. 

aehaas

PM me for any questions.


----------



## Patriot (May 10, 2010)

bullettproof said:


> But who knows this might outperform many others will have to wait and see.




One nice thing about HID's is that the output is very predictable when dealing with high quality components. Using the same bulb with similar ballast efficiency will result is nearly the exact same lumen output. There will of course be differences in beam patterns due to reflector differences but we shouldn't expect any significant advantages of one vs. the other unless the actual wattage is higher than stated.


----------



## XeRay (May 13, 2010)

*Here it is the undeniable facts on their website. We could not have said it better ourselves.*

*Electronic parts:*

LX50 searchlight uses the best available ballast in the market - XeVision - XePuck ballast.
All contacts are gold plated.

http://www.lemax.cz/en/products.html


----------



## sledhead (May 13, 2010)

Congrats! Nice endorsement.:twothumbs 

Really can't wait to see one of these.....


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a great light, will be interesting to see how this compares with other lights in its class. 
Looks nicely made too.


----------

